# Ridgid TS2410 vs R4510



## Howard Ferstler

Ridgid is quietly (and almost secretly) replacing its highly regarded TS2410 jobsite saw with the R4510 version, which some say is similar to the Bosch 4100. I say almost secretly, because some Home Depot sales people are not aware of the upgrade and even the Ridgid web site comes up with zero results if you do a search for the R4510 number.

Has anybody here had a chance to actually compare the old and new versions? I ask, because sometimes in the past both Ridgid and Ryobi have replaced tools with new versions that were actually inferior to the older ones. Remember their thickness planers?

Is this new saw made by the same subcontracting outfit as the earlier one? What are the respective table sizes? Is the R4510 fence as solid as that of the TS2410?

Howard Ferstler


----------



## woodnthings

*There is a thread here on that saw*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/new-ridgid-r4510-portable-table-saw-replaces-24xx-pics-12418/
Some nice photos as well!:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Howard Ferstler

I have read through it. However, he still does not do a head-to-head comparison, or at least there is no mention of one. Basically, all we have regarding the TS2410 (and even the Bosch 4100) are what amounts to showroom lookovers and an analysis of specifications. He does give us hands-on comments about the R4510, but there is nothing in the way of commentary about using the two saws to cut wood and comparing the results. 

There are things about the TS2410 that may make it better in some ways than the replacement R4510, and while the riving knife is nice, that is only a minor thing in the overall performance requirements for a good saw. Frankly, given the rather small difference in distance between the leading edge of a riving knife and a blade edge and the leading edge of a typical fixed spitter and a blade edge, I do not see how a knife could give you a monumental degree of increased safety over a splitter. As for the so-called advantages of a larger on/off switch, well, give me a break. Both switches are in the same place, and that is what counts.

I suppose we will have to wait for a hobby magazine report of some kind for a solid evaluation of this kind.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## knotscott

The biggest benefit of a riving knife is that it's not in the way as often, so it gets left in place to do it's job, whereas a traditional splitter can be cumbersome to take on and off which often leads to being left off....sometimes permanently. As far as ability to do it's job, I pretty much agree with you. The riving knife is a more elegant design but they do very much the same thing.


----------



## ismbesmi

I accept with information:Ridgid is quietly (and almost secretly) replacing its highly regarded TS2410 jobsite saw with the R4510 version, which some say is similar to the Bosch 4100.


----------



## JackTheBuilder

I was doing research on these table saws and found this thread. The R4510 seems hard to find. There are some places which can be bought as a factory reconditioned. It does seem to be in the same category as the Bosch 4100.

This article talks more about the difference between these table saw models.
http://deviceraters.com/top-3-jobsite-table-saws/


----------

